# Squirrel Hunting coming soon...



## eatinbass

Bushy Tail in 8 WEEKS!!!!!!


----------



## garhtr

Can't get here fast enough for me . I'm in S.W. Ohio and looks like there may be a ''WHOLE LOTTA'' Hickory nuts, most trees in my area appear to be LOADED.


----------



## Shortdrift

The trees up North are also loaded.


----------



## eatinbass

Mast in Central Ohio looks great also......my favorite time of the year is the transition form fishing to hunting seasons!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull

Can't wait! Looking forward to doing some hunting soon!


----------



## T-180

Bumper crop of hickory nuts & oaks look pretty decent, too. Didn't thin the squirrels out as much as normal last year, so I'm planning on making up for it this year !! Maybe it will keep some of them out of the wife's flowers.
When the youngest comes home for the weekend from college, he wants squirrel for supper ............. raised him up right !!


----------



## eatinbass

Irony of it all.....Put the final touches on the boat restoration, just in time for hunting season...........fishin will have to wait.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I just finished casting up a bunch of .32 caliber balls for my black powder rifle.

I am adding a peep sight to the rifle. The squirrel rifle is the one on the bottom. The top one is .50 caliber for deer.


----------



## T-180

Always wanted to try the small cal black powder squirrel rifle but never have .............. looks like fun !!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Anyone wants a tag along, I'd be happy to go. Not sure of areas to hunt around central Ohio. Tuesdays and Saturdays are my days off. Good with guns, very safe.  won't pull a "Cheney" on ya LOL.


----------



## eatinbass

FISNFOOL said:


> I just finished casting up a bunch of .32 caliber balls for my black powder rifle.
> 
> I am adding a peep sight to the rifle. The squirrel rifle is the one on the bottom. The top one is .50 caliber for deer.


.32 is a bit much for tree rat, don't ya think?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Anyone wants a tag along, I'd be happy to go. Not sure of areas to hunt around central Ohio. Tuesdays and Saturdays are my days off. Good with guns, very safe.  won't pull a "Cheney" on ya LOL.


Next time you're out on the northern pool in Alum Creek, north of the 36/37 causeway, look at the oak trees. This is a great huntin area. Motor into one of the coves very early in the morning, beach her and hike up to a stand. Good hunting at first light and then some fall crappie in the afternoon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL

eatinbass said:


> .32 is a bit much for tree rat, don't ya think?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You have to remember that a black powder rifle does not have the velocity of a modern firearm. And you can adjust the powder charge. Actually does less damage than a 22lr hollow point. Hunting squirrel with a .32 black powder rifle is why this is America instead of a British colony. It made a lot of sharp shooters. Head shots only. Pic is from a friends hunt. And he has a higher velocity because the barrel is longer than my Crockett rifle.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I tried to make these to print near actual size. Good for head shot practice.
Just remember that in a real hunting situation, be safe. Always line up your shot so the bullet will go into a tree trunk. This prevents the bullet going out of your immediate area when aiming up into a tree to take a squirrel.

Try printing as full page fax print.


----------



## eatinbass

FISNFOOL said:


> You have to remember that a black powder rifle does not have the velocity of a modern firearm. And you can adjust the powder charge. Actually does less damage than a 22lr hollow point. Hunting squirrel with a .32 black powder rifle is why this is America instead of a British colony. It made a lot of sharp shooters. Head shots only. Pic is from a friends hunt. And he has a higher velocity because the barrel is longer than my Crockett rifle.


I did not take velocity into consideration..... The vision came to mind was hitting one, with something like a 30-30 and making squirrel pate'


----------



## FISNFOOL

eatinbass said:


> I did not take velocity into consideration..... The vision came to mind was hitting one, with something like a 30-30 and making squirrel pate'


That is what a lot of people think that are unfamiliar with a black powder gun. Squirrel pate' would be great on jalapeno crackers. I'll have to make some. 

The black powder rifle shoots a small .32 caliber soft lead ball. That is about the size of 1, OO buckshot pellet from a shot shell. A powder charge is poured into the barrel, then the ball and patch is pushed into the barrel until it seats on top of the powder. But I have used the same ball in a 30-06 just to mess with a friend. Since I reload center fire ammo, the 30-06 squirrel round is a small charge of red dot shotgun powder with the .32 caliber ball seated at the tip of the brass. Same power as the black powder rifle.

The friend invited me to squirrel hunt. All I ever hunted with him up to that point was deer using a bow. So when we arrived at the squirrel woods, I pulled the Mauser 30-06 out of the gun case and get a "what the hell" response from him. So I said, I never hunting squirrel before, is the 30-06 enough gun? Wish I had a camera at the time to take a pic like the one I posted with the black powder rifle.


----------



## Huntinbull

FISNFOOL said:


> You have to remember that a black powder rifle does not have the velocity of a modern firearm. And you can adjust the powder charge. Actually does less damage than a 22lr hollow point. Hunting squirrel with a .32 black powder rifle is why this is America instead of a British colony. It made a lot of sharp shooters. Head shots only. Pic is from a friends hunt. And he has a higher velocity because the barrel is longer than my Crockett rifle.


Beautiful work with that smoke pole.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Here is one I like to have but just took a picture of..


----------



## eatinbass

16 Days to go!!!!


----------



## flthednut

_Yep, I'm all dialed in. About the only thing left to do is spray my squirrel huntin clothes with the Permetherin spray. I don't need any chiggers, & or ticks latchin on to me. Had a pretty bad case of chiggers a few years ago & I never want to go through that again. Funny how ya can hunt for years and never get em. Then you go to a different part of the state do a little huntin and campin and Wow! What the heck happened here. At first I thought it was skeeter bites, then I thought maybe fleas. Then I found out it was em dag nabbed Chiggers.... Took months to heal up completely. Hope nobody else gets em that bad. Alrighty then, tic toc tic toc !#!#!#!#!#!# _


eatinbass said:


> 16 Days to go!!!!


----------



## jray

yep been using a 32 for years the only bad part is when you miss they almost always sit there and watch you re load.


----------



## ironman172

all I have are grays, and don't hunt those....they do need thinned down, saving it for kids....I might go out with the pistol for some this year when the grand daughter goes down for them


----------



## the_ghost

Some Missouri squirrel hunting! Them woods just loaded with squirrels too. Got these in 1.5 hours hunting.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ironman172 said:


> all I have are grays, and don't hunt those....they do need thinned down, saving it for kids....I might go out with the pistol for some this year when the grand daughter goes down for them


Are you saying you don't hunt em cause they are yours or cause they are grey? The meat all the same? Reds seem more plump but we've got some chubby greys running around. I really want to make some squirrel head gumbo.. It's an old Justin Wilson recipe!


----------



## eatinbass

....squirrel gravy over biscuits sounds good right now!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy

ironman172 said:


> all I have are grays, and don't hunt those....they do need thinned down, saving it for kids....I might go out with the pistol for some this year when the grand daughter goes down for them


you are really missing out, I would rather eat squirrel than any wild game except elk. Grays are easier to skin but all squirrel need to be sorted according to size when cooking. I will be glad to help you harvest a few and cook them up I promise you will be impressed.


----------



## BigBassDaddy

Anyone know of good squirrel woods at Atwood?? I was there once last year but can not remember where abouts my buddy took me.. thanks fellas


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

eatinbass said:


> ....squirrel gravy over biscuits sounds good right now!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm pumped! Going to the range tomorrow and make sure I'm ready


----------



## FISNFOOL

Just one more reason to hunt down Ol' Bushytail.

You would not want the "Holly Lady" at church, ratting out the local guys.


----------



## Minnowhead

I am really looking forward to shooting some big dopey Fox Squirrels this season. I have a Savage .22/20ga over under that is perfect for knocking them out of the trees.


----------



## T-180

Squirrels have really been barking in the woods behind the house. Took a short walk this past weekend & looks like they're starting to cut hickories. Won't be long before it's on !!


----------



## eatinbass

T-180 said:


> Squirrels have really been barking in the woods behind the house. Took a short walk this past weekend & looks like they're starting to cut hickories. Won't be long before it's on !!


They're barking every morning is the wood behind us, just a couple days to go!!!


----------



## T-180

Don't know if they're trying to call each other, but I know they sure are calling me !! It's been a long year & I'm ready.


----------



## fishguy 888

I normally don't start squirrel hunting until October or November when the leaves are off of the trees. I would imagine it's harder to shoot them with all of the leaves still on the trees. I might hunt in September for them this year. What kind of gun should I use shotgun or rimfire rifle? Also any tips to improve my chances of shooting an early season bushytail?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Buckshot improves your chances of hitting something considerably. Now if you don't want a bunch of lead in your meat, you'll try to put the edge of your pattern right at his head. That's probably harder to do than kill one with a .22. You also wouldn't want to shoot a .22 into the air when you don't know where the round will land so you try to shoot them against a tree. Or go air rifle.


----------



## fishguy 888

Yeah I knew about the .22 in the air thing. I will prob. just use the shotgun. I imagine that you won't get very many shots up in the trees, most of them will be on the ground you would think since you can't see in the trees with all of the leaves on.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'd post one of my fav songs but probably get reported cause he says a cuss word but you can google Mississippi squirrel revival by Ray Stevens to get ya in the mood!


----------



## eatinbass

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'd post one of my fav songs but probably get reported cause he says a cuss word but you can google Mississippi squirrel revival by Ray Stevens to get ya in the mood!


It probably would, by the liberal moderator in Toledo....
When the leaves are on the trees they are usually cutting nuts. They'll be up and down all day. Shotgun would serve you well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead

Shotgun works great. I even shoot high brass due to the heavy leaves up high. Some of my shot pattern gets the leaf cluster they are digging through. 3" shells help when they are up in the canopy.


----------



## T-180

I have shot only a .22 for at least the last 20 years & it's still very possible to get the squirrels wheteher in the tree or on the ground. There are times that it can get really frustrating, especially if it's a little windy & everything is moving around, but I still get my share. The leaves provide cover for you to move in close pretty easily, then just pick the shot if one presents itself. Of course, it takes me less than 5 minutes out my back door to be in the woods, so I have plenty of time & don't have to go when the conditions aren't so good. If I was more limited on time & opportunity, I might take the 20 gauge to ensure success.
Just a few days now & it'll be time for some fried squirrel & gravy !!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Anyone getting any? Thinking about going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishguy 888

I'll head out Friday evening it's supposed to be in the low 60's hopefully they'll be active.


----------



## eatinbass

Got a Black Squirrel at Dillon last Friday...


----------



## Huntinbull

I've been out a couple times already. Couple squacks found the end of their branch.

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

eatinbass said:


> Got a Black Squirrel at Dillon last Friday...


Ooo.. I don't think I've seen a black squirrel since my Massillon days. Neat.


----------



## fishguy 888

headed out this evening will post how I do


----------



## Huntinbull

Went out for an hour last evening. Beautiful sunset after the rain. Squacks were moving up high in the beeches. Got one young black squirrel who sat real pretty for me in the evening sun. Sat on a branch right in front of the trunk so my old Ranger 22 reached out and touched him.

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888

got one fox squirrel in a half hour


----------



## Huntinbull

Got a squirrel tonight that looks like a mix of grey and fox. Grey shape and tail but fox coloration on the body.

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

Went out yesterday for a little under 1 1/2 hours ; saw 5, got 3. It's all fox squirrels where I'm at, so I don't need too many for supper. The old Browning .22 is still shooting pretty well but I think I'm going to get an scope with adjustable objective to compensate for my poor eyesight. Two of the three were cutting hickories in the very tops of the tress & the other was on the ground heading toward a group of hickory trees. Did hear one cutting on an oak, but didn't go after it. It was pretty breezy, but they were cutting so much it made locating the tree they were on pretty easy.


----------



## sam kegg

very nice!! im gonna get out this weekend try out the new rugar 10/22 open site ! wish me luck lol


----------

